# POLL: What is your top male love language?



## thread the needle (May 4, 2015)

POLL: What is your top male love language?


----------



## naiveonedave (Jan 9, 2014)

without a doubt, physical touch.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

Used to be physical touch. Now it's words of affirmation.


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

So, for us guys it is either having sex or having the woman tell us how good the sex was. Not surprised.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Turkey bacon club on toasted sourdough w/ provolone, light mayo, avocado, and all the veggies.

Oh... wait.

That's a sandwich.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Luvher4life (Jan 15, 2016)

I think the majority of men will say physical touch. I know that is my love language. I have always been the affectionate type, especially living in a house where I'm the only man. I actually use all the above to show my love. For me, physical touch by my wife keeps me feeling alive and appreciated.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Physical touch but non sexual.

I feel loved most when she is just physically paying attention, touching me just about anywhere.

Sex is awesome and I have a hell of an itch but doesn't make me feel loved.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Reaper39 (Nov 25, 2015)

Most men like myself will say physical touch.


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

Quality time.


----------



## antechomai (Oct 4, 2013)

I added one "Affirmation" to the vote. I was given the book and have taken the survey.


----------



## just got it 55 (Mar 2, 2013)

Words but neck & neck with Physical Touch

55


----------



## TX-SC (Aug 25, 2015)

My top two were physical touch and words of affirmation.

My wife's top two were quality time and acts of service.


----------

